# [SOLVED] Email hacked? Strange Mailer-Daemon messages!



## el_hangman (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am getting these emails from messages I have never sent that are marked mailer-daemon....and I am getting lots of them and not sure why. I really don't think my email was hacked. They are mostly Delivery failure notification‏s. This is what the message said.

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.premium-host.ru.I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out. <[email protected]>:77.88.32.37 failed after I sent the message.Remote host said: 554 5.7.1 Content-Policy reject msg: Message rejected under suspicion of spam.; S5145990AbYDPNrz

What should I do? 

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Email hacked? Strange Mailer-Daemon messages!*

do not open them, just delete them. There is really nothing you can do and nobody has access to your account. Its all about spamming and using your address as a return address. It happens to everyone at least once and it will only last for a few days then they will move on to the next address on their list.


----------



## el_hangman (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Email hacked? Strange Mailer-Daemon messages!*

Ahhh, good, thanks for the advice!! :smile:


----------

